# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Do Pacman frogs bite?

## Froggir13

Hi! I have two healthy and happy Whites tree frogs, and I have been thinking about getting a Pacman frog. Does anyone know if they can bite, or if it hurts? Thanks!  _Froggirl13   :Frog Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi! I have two healthy and happy Whites tree frogs, and I have been thinking about getting a Pacman frog. Does anyone know if they can bite, or if it hurts? Thanks!  _Froggirl13


Yes they are one of the few frog species that bite as a defence and the do have small sharp teeth that will drawl blood. Most of the time they will not attack their keeper once they get used to you. There is always a chance they can accidentally bite you from mistaking your fingers as food or while you offer food from tongs.

Don't worry to much about getting bit. It isn't that bad.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Ryan

Wiggle your finger in front of his mouth and see... :Sneakiness:  *(JK!* *never do that!)* yes pacman frogs 
can and most likely will bite if they are hungry, some people have had the frog bite their 
finger and the frog usually passes away because of jaw injury, (and flying across the room)
if your frog dose bite, it will draw blood but wont hurt that much.

----------


## DVirginiana

> some people have had the frog bite their 
> finger and the frog usually passes away because of jaw injury, (and flying across the room)


Biting your finger Shouldn't hurt your frog unless you do something silly like prying it off or dropping it.  You just need to be aware of the possibility of a bite when you put your hands near them so you can avoid jerking away and hurting them (they're fast too, so it's pretty hard not to startle sometimes!).  The bites really aren't that bad though.  About like getting a stubbed toe.

I think they really do recognize their keepers.  I've been 'stuck' by Trevor's tongue several times, but she has always detached without biting, like she realized she made a mistake (or maybe I don't taste good, idk).
She has drawn blood from other people that she doesn't like before though lol.  It's kind of hilarious really.  Everyone else is afraid to go into her tank.

----------


## TheHornedToad

One of mine bit me and i started bleeding after, but i stayed calm and wiggle my hand allittle and he let go.

----------


## mchell43

Hi I was worried about the same thing before I got Rolo. When I got him he was a few months old( 4 at least) ,which I was told is better to get one a bit older. He bit the shop girl when she tried to put him in little tub! I thought "Oh Sh*t" But I have had him 4 months now and no bite . He is sooo Calm , I always move soil in front of his face(no bite) I can pick him up and have even stroked him (no bite) I really dont think he will bite me. So at the end of the day its pot luck and depends on the frog , so I hope you end up with one like mine and not one like you see on you tube :O

----------


## Cwcuz2112

Pacman bites are not that bad full grown African bullfrogs on the other hand are a different story . Ive been bitten by 15 foot plus Retics, burms , african Rocks . Adult carpets , womas , boas , blood pythons and a bunch of different colubrids . I still say the African bullfrog hurt the worst . It may have been that in my mind it was a harmless frog attached to my thumb or it may have been the bite but it hurt and it bled .

----------


## mchell43

> Pacman bites are not that bad full grown African bullfrogs on the other hand are a different story . Ive been bitten by 15 foot plus Retics, burms , african Rocks . Adult carpets , womas , boas , blood pythons and a bunch of different colubrids . I still say the African bullfrog hurt the worst . It may have been that in my mind it was a harmless frog attached to my thumb or it may have been the bite but it hurt and it bled .


Ouch! I guess Im lucky, Ive never been bitten by any animal or reptile( ive never owned a snake though) but I have been bitten by mozzys lol

----------


## Lija

> Don't worry to much about getting bit. It isn't that bad.


 lmao, yeah not that bad


 when they are that size lol, but when for you finger goes that


 you are trying to keep your distance  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lija

> I think they really do recognize their keepers.  I've been 'stuck' by Trevor's tongue several times, but she has always detached without biting, like she realized she made a mistake (or maybe I don't taste good, idk).
> She has drawn blood from other people that she doesn't like before though lol.  It's kind of hilarious really.  Everyone else is afraid to go into her tank.


 lmao, i can second that, NOBODY, but me, in our household is brave enough to change water for that big one. 
 the goal is to keep them happy ( fed) and then it is not that bad, just funny.

----------


## Heather

My little Bruiser used to bite...though hand feeding is generally not a good idea...ha ha! Oops! That was the last time I attempted that. He was 2" at the time. Took my pointer to the first knuckle. Finger tip went numb and got a little cut. He let go after a minute or so. I just waited and thought, "Wow! He's a tough little stinker. Ouch!".

Definitely my fault. He was so cute and sweet, and little...but they pack a powerful little bite  :Smile: . Not my brightest idea ever  :Stick Out Tongue: .

So long as you only pick them up from behind and don't "finger-feed", or wiggle your fingers in front of them you should be fine  :Smile: .

----------


## Lija

Heather is right, you need to keep in mind that there is possibility of bitting, so just use caution. and yeah, wiggling fingers in front not a good idea.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yep! Its the adults that really need to be watched. They are the ones who will put the hurt on you. A Pyxi is a whole other ball game. Both Pyxi frogs and Ceratophrys have upper jaw teeth(Pyxi teeth being much larger in all aspects) lower jaw teeth called odontoids(tusk like boney projections in the center of the lower jaw) and they even have fangs in the roof of their mouths. This all sounds scary, but if you are careful you will have no worries.

Just keep in mind that sooner or later you may be bitten. Its a realization that become all to familiar after a while Lol!

Snakes are also a whole different aspect though. :Smile:

----------


## Lija

Grif i would rather be bitten 5 times by my big girl then once by my pixie lol

----------


## DVirginiana

> Snakes are also a whole different aspect though.


My garters have anticoagulent properties in their saliva, so even a harmless bite you can't even feel looks awful.  I left my hand in my biggest girl's tank dangling food once, didn't even feel her bite, and turned around to see blood dripping down over her face and half my hand.
After I washed it off, I couldn't even see the place where she'd bitten.  lol

----------


## Ryan

I agree with grif and Cwcuz2112, i would rather be bitten by a snake, they do look bad but rarely hurt that much.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Locascio

I used to hand feed my African bullfrog by hand using crickets just to show off to friends (yes drinking lots of beer was involved)  he was around 700 grams at the time when he bit me he hade my thumb and 2 other fingers in his mouth to took almost 5 mins to release my hand and it was bleeding alot but if you stay claim and don't pull away it really doesn't hurt all that much
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express

----------


## IvoryReptiles

My philosophy has always been "If it has a mouth, it can bite"

----------


## demon amphibians

> I used to hand feed my African bullfrog by hand using crickets just to show off to friends (yes drinking lots of beer was involved)  he was around 700 grams at the time when he bit me he hade my thumb and 2 other fingers in his mouth to took almost 5 mins to release my hand and it was bleeding alot but if you stay claim and don't pull away it really doesn't hurt all that much
> Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


I got bit one time as well on accident. And it is a very interesting story really. pin head when he as still alive was much used to me hand feeding him. He was about 7 inches from vent to snout there fore he had large teeth. as some of you pixie owners may know. well when i would feed him large prey once in a while he would attack very aggressively. i placed a mid sized rat in front of him so he would attack the head so the rat wouldn't turn on him if it did i was ready to intervene with lighting speed.  when he went for it, it jumped so he grabbed it by its side, the rat turned to bite but i was right there to grab its head right then pin head pulled a t-rex released and went for its head in which i had a hold on, he got my thumb instead with a nasty grab. But instead of holding like he normally did with prey he instantly released I was bleeding in sperts but i couldn't help but feel he knew he bit the hand that fed.  since that day he would gently take food from my hands no matter the size, but when i would drop the prey in he would attack like he was king of the jungle. he had a very unique personality i miss him :Frown: .

----------

